# Rant of the Day...Too Many Holidays/Special Occasions!



## Jack Straw (May 2, 2012)

While shingling my dad's roof this morning I heard several commercials for Mother's Day. In March we celebrated my wife's birthday (as well as Gamma's!), now Mother's Day is coming and after that is our  anniversary, not to mention all of our relative birthdays. There are just to many damn special occasions! I suggest that we only have 2 "special" days a year, your birthday and 1 floater to be used as you wish. If you want to celebrate your anniversary, get married on your birthday. If we can't agree in this I am considering becoming a Jehovah Witness just to avoid all of this.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 2, 2012)

Good idea Jack Straw...
Feb 16 Papa Gamma's bday.... March 24 is my bday....one month later April 24 is Mr Gamma's bday....May 1 is our wedding anniversary....May 13 is Mother's day and May 14 is Mother Gamma's bday...then Fathers day June. 16.......jeepers.
I am digging the floating day.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 2, 2012)

O yeah...friggin easter was in there this year..April 7...


----------



## Delta-T (May 2, 2012)

dont be such party poopers...."Spank Your Neighbor Day" is just around the corner on the 4th. One of my fav holidays. 
My son came home with a list of things (foods and whatnot) to bring to his school for "Teacher Appreciation Day"....some type of mandatory appreciation I guess.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 2, 2012)

Tomorrow is National Two Different Colored Shoes Day..I may just partake in.
Friday is No Pants Day...AP will most likely partake in...
National Sea Monkey day is May 16
Cellophane Tape Day is May 27...
WTF? Who makes up this chit?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 2, 2012)

Well Gamma, Friday does sound pretty good then.


----------



## Jags (May 2, 2012)

I tried celebrating the no pants day at work.  It didn't work out like I had planned.


----------



## fossil (May 2, 2012)

My cousin & his wife did the best they could to embrace the concept that Jack Straw is espousing.  They got married on Valentine's Day...which also happens to be her birthday.  Three birds with one stone every year!


----------



## Jack Straw (May 2, 2012)

My floating day will be October 15th, and will be "my wood cutting day". I will spend my special day alone in the woods cutting wood followed by a 2 hour nap and then out to dinner w/my wife for seafood and a few Newcastles. It don't get any better than that!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 2, 2012)

I think it boils down to the "simplification method".
The holidays can be acknowledged but no hoopla except for your bday and floating day.
My Mom and Dad's wedding anniversary is right before xmas.
Me and Mr Gamma's wedding anniversary is right around our birthdays.....So...in regards to wedding anniversaries...
we all decided a few days ago to not purchase gifts for each other. A simple "card" or acknowledgement or appreciation of the event is all we will do from now on.
Simplify...


----------



## fishingpol (May 2, 2012)

At a box store last year I saw one of those large halloween inflatable lawn ornaments, with a Santa one right next to it. Oh yeah, it was not even halloween yet.

It is just the retailers trying to squeeze a little more coin out of your pocket.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 2, 2012)

Screw ya. I get like 15 holidays a year and I won't complain about a one a dem. Hugh Beaumont's birthday? Gay Indian Liberation Day? Digeridoo appreciation month? Bring that mofo on


----------



## firefighterjake (May 3, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> I think it boils down to the "simplification method".
> The holidays can be acknowledged but no hoopla except for your bday and floating day.
> My Mom and Dad's wedding anniversary is right before xmas.
> Me and Mr Gamma's wedding anniversary is right around our birthdays*.....So...in regards to wedding anniversaries...*
> ...


 

Truth be told . . . if Mr. Gamma is like most men . . . we don't even need a store-bought gift or card . . . there is always the universal gift that all men love to get . . . HehHeh . . .


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (May 3, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> My son came home with a list of things (foods and whatnot) to bring to his school for "Teacher Appreciation Day"....some type of mandatory appreciation I guess.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (May 3, 2012)

I'm with AP.   Lets find as many reasons to celebrate and appreciate as we can.   You don't have to spend money to do any of that.   On mother's day I let myself take a break from the usual weekend marathon of cleaning, repairs, grading/planning for work, working on my own school work, and grocery shopping to take a waterfall hike.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 3, 2012)

Happy Lumpy Rug Day

And tomorrow is National Bird Day . . . just as a reminder to anyone who wants to spend the day with their new found robin friend.

I'm a bit partial to the 6th (National Nurses Day) and the 8th (National Teacher Day) . . . but I think the 14th is the day this most I'm most looking forward to celebrating (even more than National Chocolate Chip Day on the 15th and National Sea Monkey Day on the 16th) -- on the 14th it's Dance Like a Chicken Day.


----------



## Delta-T (May 3, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


>


can't beleive I had to wait 24 hrs for a dirty look. too cute.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 3, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> and National Sea Monkey Day on the 16th) -- .


 
The advertising for those buggerz was very misleading. Sea monkeys do not resemble those pink human like creatures pictured all over the advertisements.
They were clear and boring and very disappointing for a 7 year old....even with the super ocean zoo kit complete with built in magnifiers.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 3, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Tomorrow is National Two Different Colored Shoes Day..I may just partake in.
> Friday is No Pants Day...AP will most likely partake in...
> National Sea Monkey day is May 16
> Cellophane Tape Day is May 27...
> WTF? Who makes up this chit?


 Beverage Day.
http://www.holidayinsights.com/moreholidays/May/beverageday.htm
zap


----------



## daveswoodhauler (May 3, 2012)

My vote for this Friday is the celebration of "Sigmund the Sea Monster Day"


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 3, 2012)

daveswoodhauler said:


> My vote for this Friday is the celebration of "Sigmund the Sea Monster Day"
> 
> View attachment 66416


Might as well make it a celebration of Sid and Marty Krofft....since they made that one along with some other goodies..
HR Pufnstuf, Electra Woman and Dyna Girl and Land of the Lost...
Funny stuff...tell they were not partaking in the wacky weed when they came up with some of that chit...


----------



## daveswoodhauler (May 3, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Might as well make it a celebration of Sid and Marty Krofft....since they made that one along with some other goodies..
> HR Pufnstuf, Electra Woman and Dyna Girl and Land of the Lost...
> Funny stuff...tell they were not partaking in the wacky weed when they came up with some of that chit...
> 
> ...


 
When I was a young lad, I was always amazed by the huge Strawberries the Dinosaurs would eat on Land of the Lost....man I wish I could grow me some of those mosta berries


----------



## fishingpol (May 3, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> And tomorrow is National Bird Day . . . just as a reminder to anyone who wants to spend the day with their new found robin friend.


 
Ohhhh.  Every day is National bird day, cause that's what people get when they cut me off in traffic.  State bird of Massachusetts is the middle finger.


----------



## fishingpol (May 3, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> The advertising for those buggerz was very misleading. Sea monkeys do not resemble those pink human like creatures pictured all over the advertisements.
> They were clear and boring and very disappointing for a 7 year old....even with the super ocean zoo kit complete with built in magnifiers.


 

You needed these to see 'em. They sold them next to the sea monkeys.






TSA should be looking into buying a few thousands of these for the airports.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 3, 2012)

When my wife and I decided to get married (a few years ago) we thought it would be sort of neat to get married on our birthday. You see, my wife and I happen to have the same birth dates and to top it off, her mother also had her birthday on the same date. So, getting married on that date seemed like it would be neat. However, sometimes youth just can not wait that long and we didn't. You can imagine how all the neighborhood tongues wagged over that one!


----------



## BrotherBart (May 3, 2012)

I have 365 holidays a year now. They are highly overrated.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 3, 2012)

National Condom Day was on Valentines Day this year. Now how cute is that?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 4, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> I have 365 holidays a year now. They are highly overrated.



Pfft....rub it in a lil more dammit...


----------



## Gark (May 5, 2012)

Interesting post .. looked at 'public holidays' on wikipedia for the most per country each year. Argentina has 16 but Thailand has 18 every year. Didn't look at all of 'em. I'm wondering where you found those strange days like "national crumpled rug day" and "national furry dog day" or whatever ..???


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (May 5, 2012)

Oh, have I got YOU beat. Ready for this?

My stepson's birthday on May 5th
Mother's Day
My brother's birthday on June 6th, my stepdaughter's birthday on June 9th
Father's Day
My anniversary on September 24th
My stepson's birthday on October 31st, same day as one of my nephews (I have a metric ton of nieces and nephews... stupid Utahns don't know when to quit!)
My birthday on November 9th
Youngest stepson's birthday on November 13th
Stepmom's birthday on November 25th
Mother-in-law and father-in-laws birthdays on November 31st and December 5th
TWINS DUE ON DECEMBER 10TH O_O
Christmas
Mom's birthday on January 4th
Daughter's birthday on February 8th
Valentine's Day
Husband's birthday on March 3rd

I am cancelling parties. Everybody gets a card with one of my grandpa's two dollar bills in it. The end.

~Rose


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 6, 2012)

Rose you have us all beat...
I would only allow 1 "floater" day per person....
You are not gonna have time to deal with all those holidays when the twins come..
(BTW...Congrats, hope everything goes well.)


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 6, 2012)

Gark said:


> I'm wondering where you found those strange days like "national crumpled rug day" and "national furry dog day" or whatever ..???


 
http://www.brownielocks.com/may.html

Happy Buddah day Webbie!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 8, 2012)

My wife's Bday is Thursday, our anniversary and mother's day are on Sunday. I need to make a spice cake with home made frosting tomorrow- I love doing stuff like that


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 8, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I need to make a spice cake with home made frosting tomorrow- I love doing stuff like that


 
Pics dammit....pretty please?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 8, 2012)

I'll be making it tomorrow night, but my camera is dead.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 8, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I'll be making it tomorrow night, but my camera is dead.


 

Pshaw....


----------



## PapaDave (May 8, 2012)

AP's just bein' stingy Gamma. Keepin' all that for hisself. We doesn't even gets pics.


----------



## Jags (May 8, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> AP's just bein' stingy Gamma. Keepin' all that for hisself. We doesn't even gets pics.


 
Naaa...you just gotta make him laugh first.  Then he feels obligated to give up the goods.  Watch....

BOOBIES!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 8, 2012)

Jags said:


> Naaa...you just gotta make him laugh first. Then he feels obligated to give up the goods. Watch....
> 
> BOOBIES!


 
Really.....hmmm...
GONADS.....


----------



## Delta-T (May 8, 2012)

hmmm, I thinks the slang (boobies) is more funnier than the clinical (gonads)....maybe you make a clinical/colloquial hybrid word for uber-comedic effect? gonaduals, testiberries, olives....thems is funny....boobies (that never gets old man, never).


----------



## Delta-T (May 8, 2012)

my parents anniversary is tax day...I'm not sure what the significance is, but its easy to remember. ine is 2 days after my wife's b-day, also easy to remember.


----------



## Jack Straw (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 8, 2012)

boobies- huh huh- boobs


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 8, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> boobies- huh huh- boobs


You friggin weirdos...


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 8, 2012)

I LOVE CAKE  BAKE ME A CAKE PLEASE  EVERY DAY WITH A CAKE IS A HOLIDAY


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 8, 2012)

Speakin of cake..... Hey Pete...here ya go..


----------



## fishingpol (May 8, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Speakin of cake..... Hey Pete...here ya go..



What was the thread about? I had to turn up the volume for VH. Just an eighties thing I guess.


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 8, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Speakin of cake..... Hey Pete...here ya go..




Wow that takes me back lol ! 

Pete


----------

